# اقتراح للكتاب المقدس



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2010)

اقترح ان يكون قسم خاص للكتاب المقدس ويشمل كل ما يتعلق به مثل:
برامج الكتاب المقدس
الكتاب المقدس online 
الكتاب المقدس المسموع
تفاسير الكتاب المقدس (مقرؤه ومسموعه)
الكتاب المقدس ملفات
خرائط الكتاب المقدس
الكتاب المقدس للمحمول
الكتاب المقدس المصور للاطفال

اتمني اقتراحي يحوز اعجابكم
وربنا يعوضكم كل خير


----------



## zama (9 أبريل 2010)

ما هو بتنزل برامج للكتاب المقدس على قسم البرامج للموبايل و غيره ..


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2010)

[الكتاب المقدس] 
[البحث في الكتاب المقدس]
 [تفاسير الكتاب المقدس]
 [قواميس الكتاب المقدس]
[الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس]
 [البحث في الرد على الشبهات] 

المزيد في الطريق.​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> [الكتاب المقدس]
> [البحث في الكتاب المقدس]
> [تفاسير الكتاب المقدس]
> [قواميس الكتاب المقدس]
> ...




اشكرك عزيزي الزعيم
ربنا يخليك للمنتدي


----------



## tawfik jesus (3 مايو 2010)

الموقع دا يجنن والله احلى منتدى مسيحي


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> الموقع دا يجنن والله احلى منتدى مسيحي


 

بالحق تكلمت
ربنا يباركك


----------

